# crushed coral turning strange color



## i like fishes (Apr 2, 2007)

hey guys in my 20 gallon tank, my coral piece and my crushed coral are changing colors.
here are some pics of it.
any idea what it is?
test results are
ph = 8.2 
ammonia = 0.8 mg/L 
nitrate = 0 mg/L 
nitrite = 0.2 mg/L 
alkalinity = 3.0mEq/L
sorry for the pic size, i wanted to make it more clear.
the pic of the crushed coral didn't come out, but it is the same.
i noticed it on the coral in the pics the other day, i took it out and rinsed it off. it came off with just rinsing. i thought it was cause of the food i'm feeding. i thought it was from the food sinking on it....
but i've been feeding on the other side of the tank and now i notice all the crushed coral is doing the same thing.

also you can see my green chromis in the right side of the second pic. he didn't like the flash from my camera...


----------



## i like fishes (Apr 2, 2007)

found on another forum it's just algae. thanks for the help


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah, its just algea. unfortunatly your coral will get more of it and not be white anymore.


----------

